# olduğunu



## shandwely

Can Someone Explain To Me The Meaning Of This Word*"olduğunu" *With Examples Please..!


----------



## Volcano

*Depends on the text

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1179161&highlight=oldu+287+unu*


----------



## shandwely

*ummm Thanks Volcano So Much .. But Iam afraid that i stil dont get it..!*


----------



## Volcano

*Hasta olduğunu biliyorum - I know that you are ill*


----------



## shandwely

so its mean " *That*" ..?


----------



## Volcano

*Yes, but not exactly *


----------



## Evros

Olduğunu can both mean "your being  ... " or "its being ...."    
Here i will try some examples for you.
Senin arap olduğunu biliyorum ---I know "your being arab" ,or "i know that you are arab"
Just first example would make more sence on translating,but exact meaning is as second.Anyway both has similar meanings. 

Onun güzel olduğunu gördüm -- I saw that she is beautiful.I saw her being beautiful

The reason why it has both 2nd and 3rd singular person is about using the assisting letter (n) when we talk about the 3rd singular

Olduğun-u      your being
Olduğu(n)-u      his-her-its being

-u is accusative, -i is changed depending on the vowal harmony
Olmak = To be


----------



## tulpan

shandwely said:


> Can Someone Explain To Me The Meaning Of This Word*"olduğunu" *With Examples Please..!


 
Olmak= to be, to happen

Bilmek=to know
Mutlu=happy
Mutsuz=unhappy
Ne/neler=what

O=he, she
Ona= to her/to him
Uzun=long
En uzun=longest 
Gün= day


Neler olduğunu biliyorum*.*
I know what has happened

Neler olduğunu bilmiyorum.
I do not know what has happened.

Mutlu olduğunu biliyorum.
I know that you are happy.

Mutsuz olduğunu biliyorum.
I know that you are (he/she is) unhappy.

Mutlu olmak için ne yapmali?
What to do to be happy?

Ona ne olduğunu biliyor musun? 
Do you know what has happened to her/him?

Bugünün en uzun gün olduğunu biliyorum.
I know that it is the longest day today.
P.S. daha uzun=longer (you use en or daha to compare)

For example: smallest (en küçük), smaller (daha küçük), longest (en uzun) , longer (daha uzun), darkest (en karanlik), darker (daha karanlik),


----------



## shandwely

*Volcano  ..  Thank You So Much

Evros & tulpan ..  Wow I Get It .. That Was Great Explanation Actually

Thanks So Much For Helping ..!
*


----------

